# Am I silly to worry about this? Radiators...



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

We got Tillie in May so haven't had the radiators on at all. I'm going to be at home from 9-26 Sept recuperating from a surgery and know I will get cold sat still and probably want the heating on. (plus its nearly time to get them on again anyway!)

Tillie loves sitting on window sills, but often puts her paws on the radiator or slides her feet down on the dismount. I'm worried she will burn her feet - even if she does it the once. I've put a blanket over 'hers' in the spare room, but should I do the same for all? Or am I worrying too much


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve never worried about it in all honesty  mine will know if they`re hot and won`t go near them but if they`re cold they`ll jump on them, i think most cats do the same? mine even have a little radiator bed but would jump onto the floor then up onto that rather than attempt to walk across the hot radiator. i could be wrong but i`d assume it`s like us really - if they know something`s gonna be hot they`ll steer clear


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it too much, I never have done.

The only problem I have ever had is getting the cats _AWAY_ from the radiators or the fireplace because you know how much they love the warmth...


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never given this much thought either, but i do see your point.

Cats are rather clever creatures and will stay away if they is a burning risk.

Also, for the amount of time taken to jump off or on, burning wouldn't occur. Think of yourself touching a hot radiator - it's hot but it doesn't burn. The heat is enough to make you life your hand off.

Your kitty will be fine 

All the best with your surgery.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I read somewhere cats can walk or sit on surfaces we'd find too hot, I'll see if I can find where I read that.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about this, and I worry about EVERYTHING!  So I guess that's my way of saying don't worry.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Thats good :smile5: Thanks everyone!!! God help me when I have kids


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

When we need a good nights sleep that is uninterrupted by the two boys, we switch the radiators on. They each have a radiator bed and I swear Freckle doesn't budge for anything but the essentials once they are on (even in summer ). As for the heat, ours will walk across them and lie under them and it doesn't seem to bother them. I like to sit up with my back against them as well as I find the temperature really nice. Is there some super hot setting I'm missing out on


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Ours are nuclear if we whack the boiler on to 'six' the top setting. If you put the hot water onto that it pretty much melts your hands off. I feel the cold so I love it - sat next to the radiator with a blanket and hot water bottle :001_tt1:


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

We had a cat who used to like to sleep on radiators when I lived with my parents. She'd come from the Canary Islands, and I think the poor thing really felt the cold. She started lying along the top of a double radiator, so we put a towel on it to make it more comfortable, but I don't think she was bothered really. I don't think our radiators were as hot as yours, though.

Until the last year or so, we've had freestanding woodburners everywhere we've lived, which would take your skin off if you so much as brushed against them when they were lit. The cats would get to within about 2 feet if they were really cold, but never go close enough to burn themselves, and even though Sam would sit on the woodburner in the summer if he got a chance, he never showed any signs of even considering jumping on it when it was lit.


----------

